# Can't wait to tell my friends



## Kemper (Nov 27, 2014)

My hobby is metal detecting and I joined this site to get to know knitting people. I am 57, married and live in Farmington Mo. Occasionally when someone gripes about something on the metal detecting forum somebody will say something like "You can join the knitting forum" I know that some might feel that people on the knitting forum might be "inferior" to them but I know different and I am going to be sticking up for us. As a metal detectorist I search parks and private property with permission looking for coins and stuff and really enjoy the hobby. I am a member of Friendly Metal Detecting Forum as well as Treasurenet. I have been on vacation from Friendly but will be back on there in a couple days. If you want to keep track of me you can visit either of those sites and I use the same username. I try not to get too serious about things and Thank you all for the friendly welcome. If anyone has any doubts about me my full name is Gary Kemper and,, like I said, I live in Farmington Mo. Thank you Should be fun.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

welcome from me down under.in-Melbourne OZ. good you have a hobby you enjoy........we have male members here who are very talented with yarns etc.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome from Northern Ca


----------



## thirteenthumbs (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome! I'm your neighbor in Doe Run. What a very small world this is. My Dad used to enjoy his metal detecting as a hobby too.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Howdy, and welcome from Texas!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome from Washington State. I also metal detect a bit. It seems to get in your blood, even finding a penny or two. but it seems mostly can tabs. I also searched around my old mil's house, found a ton of old nails, nothing else. I have yet to find anything of value, but it's fun trying.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

One of the auditors that turns up at the end of the financial year each year at my work is an avid metal detector - he prowls some of our beaches regularly - in fact he got a write up in our paper a couple of years ago: http://www.odt.co.nz/news/dunedin/215921/pleasure-his-treasures-evident


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello Gary,
Welcome to KP.  

Delighted to meet a metal detectorist.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello Gary.. Welcome to the forum. Maybe we will get you knitting when the weather won't permit detecting.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, metal detecting sounds interesting. What is the most exciting thing you have found?


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Sound like a fun hobby! We'll enjoy having you here too ~


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Never ceases to amaze me the talented and interesting people who join this site. Welcome and look forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Kemper (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you all. Doe run is only a couple of miles from me. I am glad to see so many of you are familiar with metal detecting.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from PA


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi from Oregon! Welcome to the site..


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from cold Canada.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not sure why you joined us but if you want to start knitting or crocheting but there is help here...


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Glad to have you with us. Welcome from East Tennessee.


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

hello from Oklahoma.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

We are getting a metal detector for my grandson for Christmas. I'll tell him about you! He knits with me now and again...learned at about 8 but he is 11 1/2 now. Varied interests....like you!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome from Montana!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Kemper said:


> My hobby is metal detecting and I joined this site to get to know knitting people. I am 57, married and live in Farmington Mo. Occasionally when someone gripes about something on the metal detecting forum somebody will say something like "You can join the knitting forum" I know that some might feel that people on the knitting forum might be "inferior" to them but I know different and I am going to be sticking up for us. As a metal detectorist I search parks and private property with permission looking for coins and stuff and really enjoy the hobby. I am a member of Friendly Metal Detecting Forum as well as Treasurenet. I have been on vacation from Friendly but will be back on there in a couple days. If you want to keep track of me you can visit either of those sites and I use the same username. I try not to get too serious about things and Thank you all for the friendly welcome. If anyone has any doubts about me my full name is Gary Kemper and,, like I said, I live in Farmington Mo. Thank you Should be fun.


Welcome to Knitting Paradise (the knitting forum, although there are others). I have a stepson-in-law who is also into metal detecting. We are usually a fun group as long as we stay away from controversial topics (many of us don't); we are certainly a helpful group. My DH also knits and crochets, but is not nearly as dedicated as I :~). It's too bad since he's a natural at it, as many men are. Many of us have good senses of humor, too, so I'm sure you'll find things to report back to your friends. Invite them to join us!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Gary, and another warm welcome from Australia.  What an unusual hobby you have.


----------



## thirteenthumbs (Nov 3, 2013)

I know Doe Run is close. I do most of my shopping in Farmington, what little I do.  No LYS (local yarn shop) there so I have to order online or do some traveling.

What got you started with metal detecting? Dad waited til he retired and then took up hiking for something to do. Since he's always been busy it was just a good idea for him to carry along the metal detector and find 'interesting stuff'. I don't know what kinds of things he found other than coins, screws, bolts, nails, etc. What's the most interesting thing you've ever found?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

I grew up in Missouri, went to school at Silex.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome from So. California. You are going to have a great time with our group!! :lol:


----------



## Kemper (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks again to all here. I have been telling everyone at my detecting forum how nice you all are. You are all very attractive too and I think they appreciate that.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!! &#128515;


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## Cait.O (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, 

Nice to meet you. 

Just to say that my sister-in-law, my 2 nieces and nephew live in Dunedin. I lost my darling baby brother in 2003 of Sudden Adult Death Syndrome.

Cáit


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

welcome form the other side of the world New Zealand>>>
you have a fascinating hobby and I need to know "Have you found anything of real value or very old" cheers


----------



## Nugs Bunny (Jan 28, 2015)

knitnanny said:


> I am not sure why you joined us but if you want to start knitting or crocheting but there is help here...


Hello I am from one of the metal detecting forums Kemper has not been banned from yet.

He uses this forum as a ongoing joke at Treasurenet. This post from his Facebook should explain why he has joined your forum.


----------



## Kemper (Nov 27, 2014)

I have never used your forum as a joke. I am happy to be part of it although I do not post much. I have had nothing but good things to say about your forum. As you can see this poster showed you a positive post and has not shown you a negative one because there is not a negative one. This post of his could make me look bad here so i ask you to remove it as it does not have anything to back up the claim it is making. My facebook page is open to the public and I would not say anything negative about this forum there or anywhere else. Thank you.


----------



## Nugs Bunny (Jan 28, 2015)

Kemper said:


> I have never used your forum as a joke. I am happy to be part of it although I do not post much. I have had nothing but good things to say about your forum. As you can see this poster showed you a positive post and has not shown you a negative one because there is not a negative one. This post of his could make me look bad here so i ask you to remove it as it does not have anything to back up the claim it is making. My facebook page is open to the public and I would not say anything negative about this forum there or anywhere else. Thank you.


----------



## Nugs Bunny (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's more... Kemper uses his membership here as a punchline.

I found it disrespectful and thought I would drop by and let all of you know the details. Sorry for disrupting your lovely forum.

My Mother and Grandmother loved knitting, crocheting, and needle point... maybe that is why I was offended by his callousness.

I won't disrupt this forum any further... Kemper you should be ashamed... these Women are very, very nice!

Have a great day Ladies and God Bless!


----------



## Kemper (Nov 27, 2014)

I believe the poster-Nugs Bunny has been banned from the metal detecting forum he is talking about here. I do not know if it is a permanent ban or not. I am just posting the info here for your information. Thank you.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome from WA.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kemper said:


> Thanks again to all here. I have been telling everyone at my detecting forum how nice you all are. You are all very attractive too and I think they appreciate that.


Gary please do us a favor and fill in your location on your profile at least your country.

Welcome from WI, USA


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nugs-Bunny where is your Location?


----------



## Nugs Bunny (Jan 28, 2015)

Kemper said:


> I believe the poster-Nugs Bunny has been banned from the metal detecting forum he is talking about here. I do not know if it is a permanent ban or not. I am just posting the info here for your information. Thank you.


Guess who else is banned... lol! I guess you're not as slick as you thought.

I was banned for posting your arrest record, not for being a trouble maker. It should have been a permanent ban according to policy but it was only for three weeks.

And they didn't ban me until the next day so they discussed it at length beforehand.


----------



## Nugs Bunny (Jan 28, 2015)

grandmann said:


> Nugs-Bunny where is your Location?


I'm from eastern Ohio, thanks for asking, I run a prospecting forum. Gold Prospectors Forum of America is the name and here is the link http://goldprospectorsforumofamerica.com/

Gary Kemper is from Farmington Missouri, he lives on Virginia street... want his phone number? Lol!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Kemper (Nov 27, 2014)

I do not have an arrest record as I have never been in trouble with the law. Nugs Bunny received a permanent ban for saying that I have an arrest record. The persons picture he posted on the metal detecting site is of a person in Florida. I do not live on Virginia street. I live on South "A" street and have lived here since 1980. I have not been back to this site mainly because of what Nugs Bunny did here.



Nugs Bunny said:


> Guess who else is banned... lol! I guess you're not as slick as you thought.
> 
> I was banned for posting your arrest record, not for being a trouble maker. It should have been a permanent ban according to policy but it was only for three weeks.
> 
> And they didn't ban me until the next day so they discussed it at length beforehand.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cait.O said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice to meet you.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss. (Words are so useless in the face of death!)

I'm surprised no one seems to have remarked on your post. For others' edification, here's a link about this syndrome I'd never heard of before: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_unexpected_death_syndrome


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City.


----------

